# Student loans... Plz help



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I hope someone can help me. 8 years ago in San Diego California, I signed up for college. It was a nursing program. I paid cash every month and took out a loan for about 7000$. I was in school for a year. I had told the school before I even signed up that I had a misdemeanor on my record and wanted to make sure it would not affect my schooling or graduation. I was assured by the loan officer, my student counselor and the president of admissions that I would be fine. No issues. 
I went through school (all the while pregnant, and after delivery and while driving 100 miles round trip a night) 4 nights a week. I maintained a 3.8gpa, and aced all my classes. I even continued to pay the cash that wasn't covered by my loans. When I got to the end, only one course left to complete, and started my externship, I got a letter back from my fingerprint scan and the state of California saying I could not become licensed. I tried everything possible, even got my record expunged, but it was too late, so I had to drop out with only weeks left.

Now here's the issue. The school, Kaplan college(changed the their name from Maric college) had a policy that if you had a criminal record prior to admission signing, your loans would be cleared and forgiven. 
I had mine a year before. 
I have begged and pleaded and faxed paperwork proving my record for the last 7 years but they will not forgive it. My loans are up to 10,000$ and raising at 6.8%. I'm not making payments,and refuse to do so. The schools defense is I could have used the three week front office course to get a minimum wage job filing papers. My argument is I would have never paid 12,000$ for that course alone. Any ideas on what I can do to get this wiped off? I made sure over and over that they knew prior to the contract, this was not my fault. 
I have three kids, and a disabled husband. We live on a one income basis, and they want to garnish our wages...I no longer live in California and cannot go to the school to deal with this!
Any advice is appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Contact your congressman...even senator.. their office might be able to aid you.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Would I try the senate in California where I went to school
Or in Kentucky where I live?


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Unfortunately your chances of having the loans forgiven are very, very minimal. The government does not normally forgive student loans under many circumstances. I have a hard time believing that the school even had a policy that would suggest your federal loans would be forgiven. Are you sure?? 

You would be better off potentially suing the school for misrepresentation of the program to you (or something...?) and then paying the student loan.

To be honest, you are not doing yourself any favors by not paying on the loan. It's unlikely to go away and will only ruin your credit. 

Is it possible that you can complete the degree program somewhere else and transfer everything but the final course? 

It certainly won't hurt to call your current representative, but loan default issues are probably not something they will get involved with. I think your best bet is to have a consultation with a lawyer who might have some experience with some of these types of "college" that have very high loan default rates. 

Sorry you are going through this. I worked for a "college" like this once and it was a sad, eye-opening experience. Their default rates were very high because they DID misrepresent the programs and the chances for a student to succeed. They truly preyed on people with very little education or money, and many of them ended up in bad financial states.


----------



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/kaplan-university-student-loan-scam-c645731.html

i would contact a disability attorney for a FREE consultation.

Do not pay them ANY monies........as you can file hardship since your husband is disabled. 

God bless


----------

